# Moebius kits of 2010 and 2011.



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are all of Moebius kits to be issued up into the end of next year pretty much on schedule.Any modifications,added details to these kits.Possibly one or more not yet announced additional surprise kits that might be issued in 2011.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> ... surprise kits that might be issued in 2011.


If they told us, it wouldn't be a surprise


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That's a real cute reply,but still not an answer.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm certain the direct answer is something the competition would like to know, too.
All in good time, my friend from the frozen north; Moebius & co. surprises are always well worth waiting for. :hat:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> That's a real cute reply,but still not an answer.


You asked your question 5 hours ago. If there is news to tell, Frank will let us know. Unlike others, he has no trouble keeping us informed, Patience!!!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Besides what they announced in October?

http://moebiusmodels.com/kitannouncements.php

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

veedubb67 said:


> Besides what they announced in October?
> 
> http://moebiusmodels.com/kitannouncements.php


Looks great to me - something for everyone on that list! If there are surprises in store, so much the better.

Take the OP's op for what it is - overwhelming enthusiasm for a great company and their superior products. 

[Now about that generic zombie figure I keep bringing up...  ]

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Seaview said:


> I'm certain the direct answer is something the competition would like to know, too.
> All in good time, my friend from the frozen north; Moebius & co. surprises are always well worth waiting for. :hat:


Quesions like that always remind me of a press conference I saw early in Gulf War One. A reporter asked "General, what are your plans for invading Iraq, and when are you going to do it?" I think the general's response was something like "Are you working for Saddam?" :lol:


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Any word from Moebius if the Iron Man Mk VI is going to be a little more....dynamic than the Mk.III? If it's another "just standing there" kit, I totally might do a "Tony Stark's Hall of Armor" diorama...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That "Hall Of Armor" idea is actually pretty good when you think about it!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll post something on the MKVI in the next few days. We do have the pose approved, and it's not the wall of armor type pose that the II and III were.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Seaview said:


> I'm certain the direct answer is something the competition would like to know, too.


Just in case the competition wants to beat Moebius to the market with a model kit that only Moebius has the licensing for?? 

Gordon


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would much rather have Moebius announcing projects like they do now instead of the way Round 2 does it. I am tired of R2's announce/cancel/delay (I will never forgive the Akira debacle) or just simple trial balloons to gauge interest. 
When Moebius does announce it is well on it's way to final and only a short time before it is on shelves.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> I would much rather have Moebius announcing projects like they do now instead of the way Round 2 does it. I am tired of R2's announce/cancel/delay (I will never forgive the Akira debacle) or just simple trial balloons to gauge interest.
> When Moebius does announce it is well on it's way to final and only a short time before it is on shelves.


Amen!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just read the October 2010 announcements from Moebius...I didn't know that they also have a Bela Dracula deluxe version coming that includes a female ...that will be a cool kit...2 figures!

SWEET!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You mean super sweet.The Dracula and victim kit will be,in my opinion,one of their greatest,if not the greatest,monster kit up to date.:thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Stop beating this dead horse.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

That horse had it coming, and he knows it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

..........................


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Maybe someone is trying to suggest that Moebius' next project should be one of the beated dead horse.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> I'll post something on the MKVI in the next few days.


OK, I've been patient. I've waited for the busy holiday season to pass. I've waited for 2 excruciating weeks since you posted this, but I can sit on my hands no longer. Can you throw a dog a bone, Frank? Please? :wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> OK, I've been patient. I've waited for the busy holiday season to pass. I've waited for 2 excruciating weeks since you posted this, but I can sit on my hands no longer. Can you throw a dog a bone, Frank? Please? :wave:


Sorry it's just been a busy two weeks on other things that had a deadline. I just plain forgot! I don't have IM images at home, but I'll put it on the list for tomorrow. All I have with me are the Black Widow images, and I know you guys want to see the IM more...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

black widow...that sounds familiar. What's IM?


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

Magesblood said:


> black widow...that sounds familiar. What's IM?


IM = Iron Man

black widow is the russian girl who is the shield agent in Iron Man 2 

Hopefully the new Iron Man kit will have a much better pose than the first one.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Right.I knew I knew them from somewhere.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> All I have with me are the Black Widow images, and I know you guys want to see the IM more...


Aw, c'mon Frank! Now you're just being a big tease! Show us the Widow too!!!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> Aw, c'mon Frank! Now you're just being a big tease! Show us the Widow too!!!


That one I can't. Soon though, just waiting on a likeness approval.










How's this look? Please DO NOT REPOST!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Oh MY! Now HERE is a kit that literally BEGS for lighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, Frank!

Larry


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'd say that looks pretty darn good!!!  :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to get my grubby hands on the final product, and looking forward to seeing the Widow, too! Thanks, Frank!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks cool! Moebius how about doing all the parts which have lights in clear plastic too? For instance moulding the front of the head in clear so the eyes can be masked off and then lit from inside etc. Same with the chest and hands.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Regarding the new Iron Man. Now your talking! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

NICE pose!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Reminds me a "little" of the Hallmark ornament from this year.










Much better than V1.

G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

IM looks good in that pose, Moebius!

If you make the BW look correspondingly good, I'll get one or two of her just for the scale female figure since I don't care that much for here as the comic book character. Massive kit-bashing possibilities for her since there is such a dearth of well-sculpted female figures in that scale.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> Reminds me a "little" of the Hallmark ornament from this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remnds me a "little"of a Motown backup singer: "Stop, in the name of love..."


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

louspal said:


> Remnds me a "little"of a Motown backup singer: "Stop, in the name of love..."


I was thinking that he looks more like a cop directing traffic.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A Mime with his invisible box-

"and a wall is here...."


----------

